# Scheibenbremsen quietschen ??



## pissenmachts (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle 
ich habe mir ein neues fahrrad gekauft dann bin ich gefahren dann hat es geregnet war ich daheim habe es geputz am nächsten morgen bin ich gefahren und auf einmal quietschen die scheiben bremsen obwohl ich nicht bremse sie quietschen andauernd kann ich das auch irgendwie rückgängig machen ??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Mai 2009)

Eventuell hilft Interpunktion? Das bekommst Du in jeder gut sortierten Grundschule.

Du bist hier in einem Forum, sehr viele Leute lesen das. Also gib dir gefÃ¤lligst auch etwas MÃ¼he beim Schreiben, das ist kein Chat!

Zum Thema:
Ohne Angaben zur Bremse wie Modell, Zustand, BelÃ¤ge etc. kann dir niemand etwas sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (22. Mai 2009)

pissenmachts schrieb:


> Hallo alle
> ich habe mir ein neues fahrrad gekauft dann bin ich gefahren dann hat es geregnet war ich daheim habe es geputz am nächsten morgen bin ich gefahren und auf einmal quietschen die scheiben bremsen obwohl ich nicht bremse sie quietschen andauernd kann ich das auch irgendwie rückgängig machen ??


Lächerlich... Das ist ein Forum und keine SMS!


----------



## pissenmachts (22. Mai 2009)

sry bin hier neu -.-
also das fahrrad ist neu und es sind Shimano scheibenbremsen


----------



## tha_joe (22. Mai 2009)

Fahr mal nen Berg hoch, und dann wieder runter, und brems die Scheiben und Beläge vernünftig ein. Achte dabei darauf, nicht übers Vorderrad zu fallen...
Es kann sein, dass du etwas Schmutz auf deinen Scheiben hast, der wird dann weggebremst, außerdem muss die Bremse mal auf Betriebstemperatur kommen, Hersteller sagen, dass die Bremse erst nach 20 harten Bremsungen auf ihre eigentliche Leistung kommt.
Falls das alles nichts hilft, musst du die Beläge wechseln und die Scheibe reinigen, da evtl. etwas Öl auf die Scheibe gekommen ist, hierzu am Besten reinen Alkohol (Isopropylalkohol) aus der Apotheke nehmen, und die Suchfunktion im Forum nutzen, darüber gibt es schon epische Mengen an Threads.
Gruß Joe


----------



## misanthropia (22. Mai 2009)

kaufdirdirekteinneuesfahrradistbestimmtbilligeralseinereparaturschätzeichmal.


----------



## siggi19 (22. Mai 2009)

misanthropia schrieb:


> kaufdirdirekteinneuesfahrradistbestimmtbilligeralseinereparaturschätzeichmal.




na da hat es mit dem kompletten zusammen schreiben der wörter wohl nicht geklappt

macht der gewohnheit eben.

aber ich sehe das irgendwie genaus

gruß siggi


----------



## Tretschwein (22. Mai 2009)

DIE gewohnheit, nicht DER gewohnheit.... tsts. soviel zum tema rechtsschreibung.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Mai 2009)

Könnte der Satz Shimano Bremsen sein wo die Dichtungen vom Werk aus undicht waren. Frag mal bei Deinem Händler genauer nach.


----------



## siggi19 (23. Mai 2009)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> DIE gewohnheit, nicht DER gewohnheit.... tsts. soviel zum tema rechtsschreibung.



theoretisch gesehen richtig, in diesem fall liegst du daneben.

du meinst sicherlich, das macht DIE gewohnheit.

kennst du nicht den spruch:

Macht der Gewohnheit?

wenn du es nicht kennst google es mal schnell, du wirst sehen es war richtig.

gruß siggi


----------



## Billybob (23. Mai 2009)

siggi19 schrieb:


> Macht der Gewohnheit?



Um's noch etwas zu verdeutlichen: Die Macht der Gewohnheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Mai 2009)

Der macht die Gewohnheit!

(Weil der ist der Gewohnheitsmacher.)

Ist das Gewohnheit?

Manchmal nerven Internetforen.


----------



## ecols (24. Mai 2009)

ich habe noch nie so viele Themen schließen müssen.. 

Herrjeh!


----------

